
Coding Camp and Mental Health Survey - koolkris
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/HYTLJG7
======
koolkris
Hi Everyone,

I am looking for people to take this survey for some research I am doing on
mental health & developers. All inspiring or current developers are welcome to
take it. Also looking for additional insight on how mental health has impacted
you if anyone would like to connect on the side with me.

Any help is appreciated - thank you! K

